# Green-X



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Im goin to use a product caleld Green X, and apparently it removes Phosphates and Nitrates. Will this take away from my plants? Ive heard its good for taking care of brown anf green algae.

Also, will it scre up my cycle?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Correction: It says it traps Nitrates, Nitrites and Phosphates in it's matrix. Im not putting it in the tank until someone tells me if it's good or not!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Plants need phosphates and nitrates, if they have none of one or the other they will not grow well and you will get an algae outbreak. That should only be used if your phosphates or nitrates are very high in which it should only be used as long as it takes to lower them at an exceptable level.

Nitrates should be 5-25 ppm and phosphates should be at .5-2 ppm. Any more or less and you will have probs with algae.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Guess I need MORE test kits


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Guess I need MORE test kits


You should have a nitrate and phosphate test kit if you have a planted tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

I might just buy a few Otos for now.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you are during cycle then don't use it.

I also suggest not to buy Ottocinclus on a tank that is cyclying becase they are very sensitive to water parameters...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea, I know...maybe SAE's tho?


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

those resin exchange products are bad for planted aquariums as they suck out usefull salts and replace them with salts that are not usable for the plants, they are also dangerous to your fish if you add too much of these salts without doing waterchanges,,, i almost killed my piranha using a water softener pad because my salt content went from 0 to almost concidered salt water.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

I decided not to use it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I decided not to use it


excellent idea, 'ole chap!


----------

